# MES analog vs digital



## bmwrtmike (Dec 2, 2015)

I have a big chief with a pid and am thinking about upgrading to an MES 30. I am trying to decide if I should get the digital or analog.  Either way I am going to use the pid.  Help me decide please.  
Thanks


----------



## bmaddox (Dec 2, 2015)

With the digital you will have to do some serious rewiring to get the PID to work. If you are up to that challenge than the digital units are better insulated so they are worth the price increase.


----------



## bmwrtmike (Dec 2, 2015)

I was looking at the max temp of both units and the analog says 400 degrees vs 275 for the digital. Is that true?


----------



## bmwrtmike (Dec 2, 2015)

I was thinking that the analog might be more reliable.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 2, 2015)

If you use an AMNPS for smoke (which most of us do), you'll probably have to drill holes in the bottom area of the Analog, because of the lack of air flow. Not a big deal though.

Bear


----------



## bmaddox (Dec 2, 2015)

BMWRTMike said:


> I was looking at the max temp of both units and the analog says 400 degrees vs 275 for the digital. Is that true?


I haven't paid that close of attention on my FIL's analog but yes my digital only goes to 275.


BMWRTMike said:


> I was thinking that the analog might be more reliable.


Once you bypass the controls on the digital and wire the element to the PID you should have the same reliability. You could also upgrade the wire and connectors when doing the PID upgrade.


----------



## daricksta (Dec 2, 2015)

BMWRTMike said:


> I was thinking that the analog might be more reliable.


I like the basic design of the digital better than the analog although the analog comes with legs. I don't use a PID and I use an AMNPS instead of wood chips.


----------

